# One day Milk Test



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You can register an unknown doe by doing a one day milk test right?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no idea. I would contact whichever registry you're looking at and see what they say so you can get an accurate answer. :shrug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm looking at ADGA. I do need to probably call them anyway because I have a few questions about my membership anyway.


----------



## MRFBarbara (Jan 15, 2012)

*by unknown doe, do you mean a doe without papers..? 
Then the answer is no, you cannot register her by doing a one day milk test.. in order for her to be registered she has to have papered parents and or NOA (native on appearance) meaning that if she looks like an alpine and has alpine characteristics then some that knows goats and is a member of ADGA writes you a letter addressed to ADGA that she is Alpine by appearance she gets registered as NOA doe..
Barb*


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I know that somewhere in the ADGA registration info it does say something about being able to registar a doe as Native on Production, but I have no idea how you would get that record. I feel pretty certain that the doe has to be registered to participate in a one day test, so that may not be the way to do it. I would definitely suggest you call ADGA. The people there have always been very helpful and nice when I have called with questions. Good luck!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

No papers no nothing. I don't even know who her parents are. It says on the ADGA there is two ways to register an unknown doe. By NOA (native on appearance) or NOP (native on performance).



ADGA Website said:


> Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.
> 
> If the doe has milked enough to have earned a "star" while on DHI test, she can be recorded as Native on Performance (NOP). A copy of the completed record must accompany the application for recordation. The application must also indicate which breed type the doe is. After recordation, the doe may be granted *M status using the same record that qualified her as a NOP, if the proper forms are completed and fees paid.


So my question was can I do a one day or does it have to be the entire lactation test.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I really think you need to contact ADGA on that. From what I've read your doe has to already be registered in order to participate in a one day milk test. You may be able to do the test on a complete lactation without registration, but I'm not sure. I would also think that the doe would have to be a pretty incredible milker in order to get a NOP. Probably achieving a star at least. I really would just call or email ADGA to find out for sure though. It might be easier to get a NOA in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

During my tester training, I was told the doe needs to be on regular DHI test not the one day for NOP. You need to tell you tester and your tester will get her tatoo/age info. Depending on age, the doe needs to milk about 2,000 pounds in 305 days or less.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes my understanding is a full milk test not 1 day for NOP. 
It is not possible to do NOP with a Nigerian Dwarf. Thru the main registries a Nigerian Dwarf can only be registered if the parents were registered and so on back down the line. No NOA either for them.


----------

